# Blackfin Tuna!!!!



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Went out to Navarre Beach today and trolled around in the nice weather we are having. I didn't catch anything... like most everyone else I saw today... however, there were lots of blackfin tuna about 1/2 mile off shore. They were feeding right at the surface and jumping all around my yak. I threw a cigar minnow at them but they were moving pretty fast and I couldn't get one. If anyone knows how to catch them tomorrow might be your chance. Look for the birds picking up the chunks of left over fish and you'll find them. BTW... there were huge schools of glass minnows all over place today and most fish I saw on my sonar were around the 20-30 foot mark.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Sure they weren't Bonita? If they were just a good ol Gotcha lure will wear them out.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

finfever61 said:


> Sure they weren't Bonita? If they were just a good ol Gotcha lure will wear them out.


positive. They were blackfin.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Bonita. tuna only 20 + miles offshore


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*tuna*

could be I have seen them in that close out of Destin before never this early in the year but stranger things have happened


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

billin said:


> could be I have seen them in that close out of Destin before never this early in the year but stranger things have happened


Same as I was thinking, late fall they can get close but you never know. I wonder what the size was.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I saw 3 together in one trip in December and a single on another trip in Destin. There were also a few bonito as well. I have seen them catch them off of the Navarre pier in the past. A diamond jig might work to throw at them.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

amarcafina said:


> Bonita. tuna only 20 + miles offshore


they must have jumped that 20 mile fence because they were 1/2 mile offshore today.


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

My buddy caught one there last year.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

amarcafina said:


> Bonita. tuna only 20 + miles offshore


No sir! Lots closer than that bro.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> No sir! Lots closer than that bro.


Yep, 19.5 miles closer  I saw them too. Someone also reported seeing some in Destin, I believe it was, yesterday. 

Now, what to throw at them to get them in the yak?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

:detective:


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

They have been seeing a few from the pier the past few days. Dice up those cigs and start chunking for them! Get them in a frenzy


----------



## coomz (Jul 10, 2008)

Shimano waxwing!


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

there feedin on the glass minnows ,so try a diamond jig worked fast:thumbup:


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

I've never caught blackfin before but I've KILLED bobo's with a small white bucktail. Throw it about 50ft in front and RIP IT back to the yak as fast as you can!!!

Alex


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

coomz said:


> Shimano waxwing!


Ditto. Those things are like crack for tuna. A small yo-zuri crystal minnow will work very well for them too.


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

I have pics of Blacks over 20 lbs that we caught off Panama city beach pier. They come in very close when conditions are right.


----------



## JOSHua (Oct 9, 2008)

i caught a rogue blackfin near paradise hole two years ago. thats what like 8 miles off shore? i dont see any reason they couldnt go even closer.


----------

